# Pcgh Eos 2014 ?



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich hätte großes Interresse an der nächsten Pcgh Eos oder größeren Benchsession im raum franken (eos dann warscheinlich etwas auserhalb) teilzunehmen.

Gibt es da vill schon Pläne seitens Roman?  

Ich könnte in nürnberg selbst eine Benchsession im Jugendhaus gost veranstalten, das Ich und ein paar freunde 2mal im Jahr für eine Lan zur Verfügung bekommen leider wäre das nicht so einfach, da ich erst 17 bin  und ich nicht denke dass ich einfach so mal flüssigstickstoff bekomm 

Wer lust auf eine 4. Pcgh eos hätte kann sich ja mal melden. Also ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei  damit man sehen kann, das Interresse besteht 

MfG: Willi


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. März 2014)

Währe auch dabei , nur mir ist das zu Weit. Zu Roman in die Ecke ist bei mir näher , da kann ich mit Zug hin aber ich hab kein Auto um weitersweg zu fahren


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

naja ich könnt mich entweder von nem kumpel fahren lassen, oder es gibt wen, der mich mitnehmen könnte, was für mich besser wär  also wenns bei roman is ansonsten gibts kein problem


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. März 2014)

Raum Franken ist gut, ich brauch ne Dreiviertelstunde bis Fürth   An LN² komm ich aber auch nicht, bisher hatte ich bloß DICE. Ob ich demnächst Zeit habe ist leider auch fraglich, da bald Abitur anfängt...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

Jo des wär warsch eh erst so im mai

Wie kommt man eig an ln2?


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2014)

Pläne gibt es im Moment noch keine zur EOS. Wir werden wahrscheinlich wieder eine EOC zusammen mit GIGABYTE im Sommer machen.

Werde mich mal schlau machen was mögliche Termine zur EOS angeht. 

@ microwilli: Wenn du ein Dewar besitzt kannst du ganz einfach bei Firmen wie Linde bestellen und bekommst es geliefert. Ohne entsprechende Kontakte kostet die Abnahme im Bereich von unter 1000 Litern aber eine Menge.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

Hmm achso, und wo wäre die zusammen mit gigabyte?


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2014)

Auch bei mir, da ich es immer organisiere  Also alles im Raum Heilbronn. Von Fürth je nach Verkehrslage etwa 1-1,5h


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. März 2014)

jo das wär für mich auch einigermaßen erreichbar und mitfahrgelegenheit gibts ja durch pcgh von fürth aus sowieso 

@der8auer ich wollt ja noch wissen bis wann du mit dem pot fertig bist  wie gesagt mitte bis ende mai wär gut


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. März 2014)

gibts eigentlich noch hw-bot shirts von pcgh? O.o wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Icke&Er (25. März 2014)

EOS EOS EOS EOS


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. März 2014)

Ich hoff das wird was 

@apfelkuchen: wenn ich in fürth mach, dann wenn dann nur mit trockeneis, weil ich wie gesagt kein ln2 bekomm. außerdem falls jetz die eos is mach ich im sommer denk ich dann nix mehr direkt in fürth wenn dann erst wieder herbst, oder winter oder so


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. April 2014)

Wie siehts jetz aus? Hat schon mal jemand wieder was von Roman gehört? Hab ihm vor drei Wochen und letzte Woche mal ne PN geschrieben und noch keine Antwort bekommen o.O


----------



## Lubke (15. April 2014)

wofür steht EOS eigentlich? :O


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2014)

*E*xtrem *O*verclocking *S*ession


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2014)

also roman hat gemeint, dass er net weis ob des nochwas wird, weil es für ihn ne geldfrage is und er des ja dann vorschießen müsste.


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2014)

Aktuell sieht es so aus, dass die EOC wahrscheinlich im August kommt. Eine EOS wäre dann im September/Oktober möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2014)

was is ne eoc? O.o


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2014)

Extreme Overclocker Competition 

Deine Signatur hat übrigens ein "http://" zuviel.^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2014)

ah ok, naja da machen ja so leute wie ich eh net mit  hauptsache die EOS is dieses Jahr noch  bin schon am hardware sammeln  

ja ich hab angst, dass wenn ich des weg mach, es nimmer funktioniert XD jetz wos endlich geht  da stört mich des wenig 

ok jetz passts auch mit der Signatur


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2014)

Kannst auch erstmal auf unsere LN2 Session vorher kommen

Jo Roman, wenn du zu der EOC noch die EOS machst, bin ich mit dabei Hauptsache LN2 und jede Menge Fun


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2014)

wann oder wo wär die ?  

da bin ich auch für XD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. April 2014)

Solange die EOS in Heidelberg & Umgebung ist , bin ich zu 200% dabei. 
EOC würde ich auch mitgehen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2014)

jo bei mir auch solange es ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt.


----------



## Lubke (24. April 2014)

> Solange die EOS in Heidelberg & Umgebung ist , bin ich zu 200% dabei.



dann muss du aber auch doppelten beitrag bezahlen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. April 2014)

Achso gibts eigentlich die Pcghx t-shirts noch? O.o


----------



## Lubke (27. Mai 2014)

am 1. startet endlich der team-cup. massman hats heute im forum gepostet. wäre also n guter vorwand für die ausrichtung einer eos


----------



## PCGH_Willi (6. Juni 2014)

Meine Mutter kennt nen Chemie Professor, vielleicht kommt der an ln2 für mich, dann könnt ich ne benchsession Raum Nürnberg machen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Juni 2014)

und wie schauts aus, gibts scho irgendwas neues? vill von Roman?


----------



## der8auer (21. Juni 2014)

Ich organisiere gerade die GIGABYTE EOC 2014. EOS kommt später dieses Jahr.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Juni 2014)

jo hast ja schon vorher geschrieben  war die net am 1 juni oder sowas? O.o 

anscheinend net, hab mich wohl vertan...  

wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Pot aus?


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2014)

???? kann es sein das du nerfst


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Juni 2014)

wieso? weil ich alle 3 wochen mal nach frag? O.o ja ne is kla außerdem war die rede von juni mit dem pot von daher...


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2014)

Lass dir eins machen.(kostet nicht viel) Dann bist du schneller dran. Die können schneller ein Chirt  drucken wie du dich umsehen hast


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Juni 2014)

ich weis nicht mal wer das machen soll undwas ein chirt is  außerdem denk ich mal, dass der mehr als 80-90euro kosten würde


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juni 2014)

Ein T Shirt bedruckt kostet nichtmal 30€.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Juni 2014)

ich red ja net vom shirt O.o

ich hab vom cpu pot geredet


----------

